# Introspection and visualisation overload (or just day-dreaming lol)



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Jagbas said:


> I think i totally stopped thinking and went blank one time in my life. It was a strange sensation. Like i wasn't there. It's really difficult to explain. i was not giving attention to what i was doing in the present, nor i was thinking. I hadn't images in my mind. I wasn't aware of the sounds around me, i was looking outside the front glass of the car (i don't know the correct term), but i wasn't processing what i was seeing. i know now that i saw a bridge and streetlights, but in that moment it didn't come to my mind that i was seeing a bridge, or the warm yellow of the lights. It was like my brain just stopped functioning for those couple of minutes. Really weird.


Uh, were you driving? Sounds dangerous lol. 




Stelliferous said:


> The answer is simple but the execution is more difficult. The problem is a disconnect from your body. You're thinking of steps beyond the limit of your body, which is good when you need to, but it causes a comfort when you do it in excess. AKA it's a habit. Solution: mindfulness of your body. Flex, exercise, focus on the movements of your body. Let your consciousness be a part of your muscles. This way you'll not only be able to think about acting but actually act without thinking as well. Spend some time every day focusing your consciousness inside your body and actually moving the body in a way that you have full control over. Eventually your body will keep up with your mind and the disconnect will be lesser.


This is spot on. I feel like my mind is miles ahead and my body is late. Thanks for your input. I do need to be more aware of what's happening _now_.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Pilot said:


> 1. You have a maid???
> 
> 2. If you're acting on any of your plans, and if your plans require brain power or concentrated effort, then you should be naturally balancing both aspects of planning and present.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, I do. AND?

2. Yes, but it also happens for mundane tasks - those that do not require excessive amounts of brain power.


True. I myself don't find it a _problem_, probably because that's me naturally. I'm merely curious as to how it'll be to not be like this for a while. To be more present in the now, to be more impulsive, etc.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Uh, were you driving? Sounds dangerous lol.


Lol no, i was on the passenger seat :kitteh:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Miharu said:


> 1. Yes, I do. AND?


Just experiencing socio-economic culture shock. Holy fuck, we're on different sides of that scale.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> I don't know, hence this thread. It's more like I want to experience how it's like to tune it down, and stop the constant visualisations, for no reason except for I am curious.


That sounds boring. I feel sorry for anyone who doesn't have constant visualizations.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity are these visualizations vivid? Detailed?


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Jagbas said:


> Lol no, i was on the passenger seat :kitteh:


Well, I'm relieved to hear that lol.




Pilot said:


> Just experiencing socio-economic culture shock. Holy fuck, we're on different sides of that scale.


I understand. 
My family's always had maids since I was young, I guess I'm used to it. 




Tetsuo Shima said:


> That sounds boring. I feel sorry for anyone who doesn't have constant visualizations.


I'm sure it won't be constant anymore once it's tuned down, and that's all I want to try. Not a fan of losing it forever, and completely. Say, it's just interesting for me to experience being unlike myself for a while.




PaladinX said:


> Out of curiosity are these visualizations vivid? Detailed?


It depends on how important the task or plan is. If it's important, like a presentation, I tend to be very.. scripted. Like, I would visualise everything in my head including how I start my presentation, how to greet people/what to say to them so it would seem as if I'm interacting instead of laying it all out as if talking to myself, make a checklist in my mind of the points I want addressed, etc.

There was a time I was prepping myself for my thesis defence - I kind of really went over the 'visualisation' too much as in, okay, tomorrow I walk in, and then I go there, I pick this up, I say this first, etc. etc. And I can picture myself doing all of those, and even rehearse them again so I won't forget and everything will go perfectly tomorrow. It's like practicing for a play, but you just sit there and visualise everything til you're perfect and won't fuck up when you _actually_ do it the next day.

Sometimes I just tick off the main ideas, I just visualise and remember them since they makes sense in my head anyway (like picturing a Giraffe for something else that I have a hidden explanation for in my mind. So during the actual presentation, I will think of the Giraffe and it will just remind me of the idea and explanation behind it, it'll click in my head and I'll be able to explain it to my audience).


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Miharu said:


> It depends on how important the task or plan is. If it's important, like a presentation, I tend to be very.. scripted. Like, I would visualise everything in my head including how I start my presentation, how to greet people/what to say to them so it would seem as if I'm interacting instead of laying it all out as if talking to myself, make a checklist in my mind of the points I want addressed, etc.


So do you actually see these people? Their features? Hair? Clothes? etc?



> There was a time I was prepping myself for my thesis defence - I kind of really went over the 'visualisation' too much as in, okay, tomorrow I walk in, and then I go there, I pick this up, I say this first, etc. etc. And I can picture myself doing all of those, and even rehearse them again so I won't forget and everything will go perfectly tomorrow. It's like practicing for a play, but you just sit there and visualise everything til you're perfect and won't fuck up when you _actually_ do it the next day.


Do you play it through like a movie?


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> It depends on how important the task or plan is. If it's important, like a presentation, I tend to be very.. scripted. Like, I would visualise everything in my head including how I start my presentation, how to greet people/what to say to them so it would seem as if I'm interacting instead of laying it all out as if talking to myself, make a checklist in my mind of the points I want addressed, etc.
> 
> There was a time I was prepping myself for my thesis defence - I kind of really went over the 'visualisation' too much as in, okay, tomorrow I walk in, and then I go there, I pick this up, I say this first, etc. etc. And I can picture myself doing all of those, and even rehearse them again so I won't forget and everything will go perfectly tomorrow. It's like practicing for a play, but you just sit there and visualise everything til you're perfect and won't fuck up when you _actually_ do it the next day.
> 
> Sometimes I just tick off the main ideas, I just visualise and remember them since they makes sense in my head anyway (like picturing a Giraffe for something else that I have a hidden explanation for in my mind. So during the actual presentation, I will think of the Giraffe and it will just remind me of the idea and explanation behind it, it'll click in my head and I'll be able to explain it to my audience).


I feel so understood. Good to know i'm not alone. And thank you for sharing this. 

Do you think functions have an implication in this?


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

PaladinX said:


> So do you actually see these people? Their features? Hair? Clothes? etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play it through like a movie?



To the first question - if I'm visualising an interaction between me and someone I know, one or one, or a small group, sure, yes. But no, I don't think I put importance in hair, clothes, etc. It's more on the interaction, or the things I will say/talk about.

When I visualise a presentation I'm going to give to a larger audience, I pay more attention to me and what I need to say, the points I have to address, the topics, ideas, etc. Never having too much details on the other people or what's going on, it's like a monologue that makes sense to _me_.

To the second question - what do you mean by this exactly? I do see myself in third person, yes, so like a movie? except for it would depend. Sometimes it's in glimpses, sometimes vivid, depending on its importance, like I mentioned before. I understand it more like a collage of whatever - stitched together in a way that makes sense to myself.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Jagbas said:


> I feel so understood. Good to know i'm not alone. And thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Do you think functions have an implication in this?



Maybe. Probably. What do you say?


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Miharu said:


> To the first question - if I'm visualising an interaction between me and someone I know, one or one, or a small group, sure, yes. But no, I don't think I put importance in hair, clothes, etc. It's more on the interaction, or the things I will say/talk about.
> 
> When I visualise a presentation I'm going to give to a larger audience, I pay more attention to me and what I need to say, the points I have to address, the topics, ideas, etc. Never having too much details on the other people or what's going on, it's like a monologue that makes sense to _me_.
> 
> To the second question - what do you mean by this exactly? I do see myself in third person, yes, so like a movie? except for it would depend. Sometimes it's in glimpses, sometimes vivid, depending on its importance, like I mentioned before. I understand it more like a collage of whatever - stitched together in a way that makes sense to myself.


I'm trying to understand what "visualize" means to you. If you are visualizing speaking to a crowd, how do you visualize the crowd? Is it some vague blob of people heads or is it more defined? Or are you just picturing yourself?

I do the same as your second point, but I would not describe it as visualizing, mostly because it comes from what seems like an auditory source. I can imagine what I'm saying from saying it in my head, but I'm not visualizing anything or at least it's such a vague indiscriminate thing that it could hardly be called a visualization.

My ENFJ girlfriend on the other hand thinks almost entirely in pictures. She has a constant running movie in her mind in extremely vivid detail.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Maybe. Probably. What do you say?


I'm still pondering about it. We are really different types but with the same functions. Only in different positions. I get a lot of visual information from the world in general (i have a photographic memory); I am aware of my limits as a Perceptive and i sometimes alternate between having to plan every single thing and be more flexible. Since i doubt myself and my actions (i'm also a perfectionist sometimes), visualizing what i'm going to do makes me feel more comfortable and confident, but it's not a thing i do on purpose. Also i think about the way i will do things, as to find the best way to convey what i want to say/do/or how i am. I like to imagine how things will be seen from an outside prospective. I see a link between this 'visual thinking' and my functions. What about you?


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

PaladinX said:


> I'm trying to understand what "visualize" means to you. If you are visualizing speaking to a crowd, how do you visualize the crowd? Is it some vague blob of people heads or is it more defined? Or are you just picturing yourself?
> 
> I do the same as your second point, but I would not describe it as visualizing, mostly because it comes from what seems like an auditory source. I can imagine what I'm saying from saying it in my head, but I'm not visualizing anything or at least it's such a vague indiscriminate thing that it could hardly be called a visualization.
> 
> My ENFJ girlfriend on the other hand thinks almost entirely in pictures. She has a constant running movie in her mind in extremely vivid detail.


I do both. Like my OP, I did mention seeing myself in front of my laptop, typing this on Perc, etc. But I tend to focus more on auditory source when it's a situation that needs deeper thinking. But even then, it's a combination, really.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Jagbas said:


> I'm still pondering about it. We are really different types but with the same functions. Only in different positions. I get a lot of visual information from the world in general (i have a photographic memory); I am aware of my limits as a Perceptive and i sometimes alternate between having to plan every single thing and be more flexible. Since i doubt myself and my actions (i'm also a perfectionist sometimes), visualizing what i'm going to do makes me feel more comfortable and confident, but it's not a thing i do on purpose. Also i think about the way i will do things, as to find the best way to convey what i want to say/do/or how i am. I like to imagine how things will be seen from an outside prospective. I see a link between this 'visual thinking' and my functions. What about you?


I pretty much agree with everything you said, except with the photographic memory. I learn through visuals, usually, but my memory is not _that_ good. I might remember a thing visually, but usually only when there's not much details involved. I am not good at details. I usually remember something detailed when I associate it with something else in my mind that I can point back to when I need to remember exactly.

About the planning, I can't go without it. But when I'm unsure about something, I make back-up plans. If I'm only doing something extremely minor though, I can go without planning at all.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I might remember a thing visually, but usually only when there's not much details involved. I am not good at details. I usually remember something detailed when I associate it with something else in my mind that I can point back to when I need to remember exactly.


Can you make me an example?


----------



## grussvegas (Nov 7, 2014)

I, as an Se dom, get scared when this happens to me. If I'm stuck inside my appartment for longer periods of time, I engage Se by fucking imagining that I'm doing something. Even I can't be present in the moment if nothing's happening around me.

When I'm outside, I'm constantly looking for novelty. I look for nice asses and boobs, smile or shout to random pedestrians, compare cars, punch my friends in the nuts to see what happens, and watch out for dog shit on the sidewalk. If you can't do that, I suppose a nice idea would be to do what I do best - scan for nice representatives of the opposite sex. That should keep your mind from taking control. Sex is a primal, Se instinct after all.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Jagbas said:


> Can you make me an example?


Just like my explanation to PaladinX, I do this by thinking of something that reminds me of what I need to remember. For example, I need to remember XYZ, and cats remind me of XYZ, therefore I can use cats to remind me of it, and so on.. In the end, I will have a list of animals with a meaning behind them, and while presenting something in front of people, I only need to remember those animals in order to be reminded and be sure that I have mentioned all the things I need to mention.

I don't necessarily have to be detailed when using this method either, I just have a few words to remember that reminds me of the whole topic at hand, and then I'll be able to expand it in real time.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just like my explanation to PaladinX, I do this by thinking of something that reminds me of what I need to remember. For example, I need to remember XYZ, and cats remind me of XYZ, therefore I can use cats to remind me of it, and so on.. In the end, I will have a list of animals with a meaning behind them, and while presenting something in front of people, I only need to remember those animals in order to be reminded and be sure that I have mentioned all the things I need to mention.
> 
> I don't necessarily have to be detailed when using this method either, I just have a few words to remember that reminds me of the whole topic at hand, and then I'll be able to expand it in real time.


It seems a good way to remember long speeches. If you are visualizing a speech you are going to do (so imagine you are in front of people presenting a project), do you think about the exact words you will say and then in the present find images that will remember you those words, or do you just directly think about images, as in your visualisation you already linked automatically the images to words? Gosh, hope it's clear :blushed:


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Jagbas said:


> It seems a good way to remember long speeches. If you are visualizing a speech you are going to do (so imagine you are in front of people presenting a project), do you think about the exact words you will say and then in the present find images that will remember you those words, or do you just directly think about images, as in your visualisation you already linked automatically the images to words? Gosh, hope it's clear :blushed:


I'm getting quite sick of this thread, I'll reply to you privately.


----------

